

JPMorgan Chase CEO denounces bitcoin as ‘terrible,’ predicts its downfall - lettergram
http://rt.com/usa/chase-ceo-bitcoin-terrible-downfall-100/

======
codex
Most people don't use currency to store value. Their value is stored in stocks
(not bonds) retirement plans, real estate, gold. Those instruments have value
independent of currency. They do keep some petty cash stored in a bank,
virtualized, lent out for others to use.

------
johng
It doesn't surprise me that he predicts the downfall of bitcoin. A more apt
description is that he HOPES for the downfall of bitcoin and all other
crytocurrencies as it means that banks will lose a ton of business and control
of the money.

